# ابحث نموذج خطة امن و سلامة لمشروع هندسي



## المهندس طارق فوزي (24 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مطلوب مني عمل خطة امن و سلامة لمشروع هندسي و انا ابحث عن نموذج لهذه الخطة باللغه العربية برجاء المساعدة


----------



## safety113 (26 فبراير 2011)

من هنا
يمكن ان يفيدك

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/tGdF7FE6/_____.html


----------



## Adamant (1 مارس 2011)

thank you it is nice subject
also i was resarched about that


----------

